# Dog Grooming Salon Business for Sale Staffordshire



## magusgirl (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi There I have a fully equipped (with state of the art facilities) Dog Grooming Salon business based in a pretty Village near Burton on Trent for sale, I have a busy clientele of about 90 clients on board so far and growing fast!! The reason for sale is due to ill health. I am open to offers for the business equipment and good will of approx. £10,000.
I pay the landlord of my salon £60 per week, which water is included in the rent. Please feel free to contact me regarding any more info needed.

Thanks


----------

